# BMW X3 for towing good/bad?



## jessikaGinger (2 August 2011)

At the moment we are looking for a new car as i bought a rice trailer a while back (it was cheap i couldnt resist) but we have nothing to tow it

We looked at nissan navaras Hilux X5 etc all the big beast but the car will literally be used on a sunday (to take the gran for lunch) and for me to take the horses out with so we want something a bit more practical

So, would an X3 tow a 13.2 and maybe another 13.2 (not sure how big foal will grow) in an old rice trailer?

Thanks


----------



## BigRed (2 August 2011)

I believe it has a towing capacity of 1700kg.  The old rice is very likely to weigh 1000kg, add two ponies, even a modest 300kg each, and you are either over the limit, or very close to, which is a dangerous place to be when you need to stop.


----------



## sunleychops (2 August 2011)

One of the worst 'off roaders' ever made.

Engines are woeful and have minimal torque and the bhp/tonne is nothing to desire. If the going gets wet,boggy or slippy. You aren't going anywhere!

I would go for something a bit more rugged and designed for towing and off roading, The X3/X5/Q7/Cayenne are all just Chelsea tractors and are about as suited to pulling a horsebox as I am.

Try a Bowler Wildcat


----------



## jessikaGinger (2 August 2011)

looks like mercedes ML270 then


----------



## Black_Horse_White (2 August 2011)

I was looking at the Q7 the other day, it can to 3500 ton apparently.


----------



## jessikaGinger (2 August 2011)

me2.. Daddie's bank balance isn't so sure..

Ive been reading reviews on the Mercedes M-class and aparantly there up there with the best for towing??


----------



## martlin (2 August 2011)

Actually, the X5 tows surprisingly well.


----------



## sunleychops (2 August 2011)

ML Class Merc will tow the moon out of orbit


----------



## jessikaGinger (2 August 2011)

I LOVE the X5 but my dad calls the a footballers car


----------

